# Trek 7.2 FX



## laurido92 (Apr 7, 2015)

Picked this baby up this past weekend for $80 on Letgo. Dropped it off at my bike mechanic to adjust the shifting and true the front wheel and do a look over. It's a little beat up but still in great condition. 

Below is a picture of it. I think it's a 2008.


----------



## Corey213 (Jan 11, 2013)

Good pick up and good idea to take it to your local. enjoy the riding this year!


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

laurido92 said:


> Picked this baby up this past weekend for $80 on Letgo.


$80 is a steal, great deal! The 7.2 FX is an awesome bike.


----------



## laurido92 (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks. It looks like a solid bike and all the reviews I've read give it great reviews. Unfortunately, I will be out of town until Sunday so won't be able to ride it until Monday.


----------

